# Southern Plantations to visit near Hilton Head?



## bookworm (Oct 9, 2007)

Formerly westerners, we are taking our first trip down to Hilton Head in a few weeks and my parents are joining us. South Carolina is new to us and my mother has always been interested in touring some southern plantations. Do you have any suggestions for plantations to visit within an hour or two of Hilton Head Island? 

I've read that Beaufort has a fall festival of houses and gardens while we are there - would this be a good choice?

Any other recommendations would be most welcome.

Thanks so much,
Angela


----------



## Steve (Oct 9, 2007)

Beaufort is a beautiful Southern town with many fine homes.  I'd also suggest Middleton Place and Magnolia Plantation.  They are both just outside Charleston and are truly gorgeous with wonderful old homes and formal gardens.

Steve


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 10, 2007)

bookworm,
I just read about the Beaufort tour of homes. It is a very nice but small town and 35 minutes from HH,Savannah is 45 min and Charleston is 90 miles. I have been to all three towns and they are all different. 
Savannah and Charleston are a much grander scale than Beaufort and the homes on Battery Wharf are worth seeing. Charleston has a tour of homes during the year. Not sure when. We visited a plantation there. Charleston is more what your mom would want to see and they are outside the city. 
Here is the link and links to holiday tours of homes for the cities mentioned.  have yet to see these myself but am considering a holiday trip for that reason. 

http://www.charlestonsfinest.com/sc/plantations.htm

http://www.charlestonsfinest.com/articles/tour-homes.htm

http://www.preservationsociety.org/tours_default.asp


I would check out Savannah area also. HH has a tour of homes but of course there are no Southern Plantations. 

http://www.savannahtourofhomes.org

http://www.dnaholidaytour.net

http://www.officialsavannahguide.com/article_124.shtml


ans for HHI-Boys Choral and Holiday Tour of Homes-scroll down to December

http://www.hiltonheadchoralsociety.org/schedule.asp


----------



## bookworm (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent suggestions - thanks!


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Oct 14, 2007)

If you're a fan of the miniseries "North and South" you won't want to miss visiting "Boone Hall Planation" in Mt. Pleasant, SC. All the exterior shots for "Mont Royal", the home of the "Mains" were shot here. Also, in Charleston, you'll want to visit "Calhoun House" which was used for "Belvedere" the home of the "Hazards". This house was used for exterior and interior shots.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 14, 2007)

Angela,

You might also want to consider the Charleston Tea Plantation on Wadmadlaw Island, Charleston County. Technically, it was never a plantation and they're only open limited times. Phone (843) 559-0383. http://south-carolina-plantations.com/charleston/charleston-tea.html

and here's more information on their Charleston Tea Gardens - http://www.bigelowtea.com/act/   - We haven't been there yet, but hope to go if they're open in early December when we're on HHI.

If you are on HHI on December 2nd, I highly recommend the Hilton Head Choral Society's 23rd Annual Christmas Tour of Homes - see the link posted by PCGirl. We did this tour a few years ago and it was marvelous. Plan to do it again this year.

I also second the tour of Beaufort if you have time. The horse-drawn carriage tour is fun. Several movies were filmed in Beaufort, including "The Big Chill", "The Prince of Tides", "Forrest Gump", and "The Great Santini".
http://beaufortusa.com/Films.htm


Have a great trip.

Richard


----------

